# Fahrraddiebstahl Karlsruhe Cube AMS 110 Pro - 500 Euro Finderlohn



## AMS110PRO (13. Februar 2012)

Vor wenigen Tagen wurde mein Mountainbike in der Karlsruhe Oststadt geklaut. Bitte haltet die Augen auf, es dürfte sehr auffallen, da es kein sehr populäres Cube Modell ist.

Gerne setze ich *500 Euro Finderlohn* aus. ( Das Bike ist zwar versicherst. Es ist aber das erste Bike mit dem eigenen Geld, worauf ich sehr lange gespart habe. Daher hänge ich sehr daran.)

1. Merkmal - Kurbel links ist eine Deore Kurbel in schwarz und rechts eine silberne SLX Kurbel. 

2. Merkmal - Rechte Formula RX Bremse hat am Schalthebel sichtbare Kratzer. 

3. Quiksilver, WESC Aufkleber







Über eure Hinweise würde ich mich sehr freuen:
*[email protected]* oder durch eine *Nachricht auf mtb news*.

*Bitte achtet auch auf Parts sowie Teilverkäufe. *


----------



## Benni24 (17. März 2012)

So ein Bike fällt auf jedenfall auf. Vielleicht leider zu arg :-(

Fahre mit meinem Cube nicht mehr zu UNI, ist mir zu gefährlich. Ich halte die Augen offen. Hoffentlich bekommst es wieder!


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMS110PRO (17. März 2012)

Also das Bike fährt schon wieder in Karlsruhe rum.
Ich habe nämlich das gleiche Modell wieder gekauft.
Nur ist auf diesen Bike kein Sticker drauf und die Kurbeln sind beide noch SLX.

Es ist sicher noch nicht auf Ebay oder sonstige Plattformen aufgetaucht. Auch die Parts wie Fox 32, Rahmen oder Formula RX werden von mir gescannt.

Haltet die Augen auf, freue mich auf Hinweisen.

Finderlohn 500 Euro.


----------



## Cube98 (3. September 2012)

Tut mir leid mit deinem Bike. Ich kann dich verstehen das du dir das nochmal gekauft hast (ich fahre nämlich das selbe Modell, ich liebe es!!!)

Ich werde auch die Augen offen halten, ob ich etwas finde.

Viele Grüße und viel Glück beim Wiederfinden

Philipp


----------



## AMS110PRO (4. September 2012)

Danke, dass du diesen alten Thread noch einmal hochgepuscht hast. Ich war über die automatische Email ganz überrascht.

 das 110er AMS von 2011 ist einfach unvergesselich. Habe mir das selbe Modell wieder gekauft. Fährst du gerade noch einen 2. Cube? (siehe Bilder)


----------



## lordbauer (4. September 2012)

Man sollte so einen GPS Trecker verbauen. Schade das es keine für in die Sattelstütze oder so gibt. 

Wenn man dann weiß wo sein Fahrrad ist, muss man nur noch überlegen ob man die Polizei oder einen Schlägertrupp hin schickt. Ich tendiere zu letzterem. Wobei ich keine Ahnung habe wo es Schlägertrupps gibt. Vielleicht gehört der Dieb ja auch dazu.


----------



## Cube98 (4. September 2012)

Hi,
ich hab nur das AMS 110 Pro von 2011. Das Two15 war ausgeliehen, bzw. Es stand im Laden ;-)

GPS wäre echt mal gut, sollte jemand mal erfinden!!!! (Für Fahrräder)

Das AMS wird mich aufjedenfall noch lange begleiten!!!!


----------



## G36A1 (5. September 2012)

Cube98 schrieb:


> GPS wäre echt mal gut, sollte jemand mal erfinden



Wird sogar schon in Serie gefertigt:
mini GPS Sender gegen Diebe - Seite 6 - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum


----------



## Cube98 (5. September 2012)

Hey cool, das finde ich sehr gut!!!


----------

